# Touching Up



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

I was touching up the paint on some rusted screws, and was wondering about painting inside the water heater bay. Where you empty it and change the anode rod. I noticed it said no flamable liquids or fumes. But mine is all rusted.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you turn off the propane and allow the line to the tank to clear (perhaps blow some compressed air in the line) then you should be fine.

I'd also have all the power off (110 & DC) to ensure the heater doesn't try to initiate a start up sequence.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I think the warning would be for when it is in operation. Turn it off, let it cool, wire brush, prime then paint.


----------

